# Orthodox Jews and "Sabbath Mode"



## Michael (May 1, 2011)

I just learned of this the other day and found myself poking around the internet to verify. Apparently it's true, there is such a thing as appliances for "Shabbat-observant" Jews who wish to have the comforts of their usage without technically breaking their sabbath.

Example:

There are ovens that can be programmed in advance [like the day before] to turn on at such and such temp for whatever amount of time on the sabbath. That way the oven doesn't physically get switched on but you can still use it--perhaps putting in food the day before as well.

Turning lights on is a no-no. So obviously opening the fridge would cause a problem. But now there are refrigerators that actually can be programmed for the sabbath so that the light doesn't turn on when opening the door on that day only. Problem solved!

Also, toilets for the home with those motion sensors on them so you don't have to flush.

Seriously. Why suffer all the inconveniences of your legalism when there are perfectly acceptable modern remedies available?

More here: Sabbath mode - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## bpkantor (May 1, 2011)

Yes you are right. I have lived in Israel almost three years (for a few months of those I lived with an orthodox friend of mine). It was quite interesting. They certainly take the command seriously. Interesting note though, which is very significant (heard from D.A. Carson talk the other day)...

even after they are in the land and have rest, the LORD says,
Psalms 95...
Today, if you hear his voice,
8 do not harden your hearts, as at Meribah,
as on the day at Massah in the wilderness,
9 when your fathers put me to the test
and put me to the proof, though they had seen my work.
10 For forty years I loathed that generation
and said, “They are a people who go astray in their heart,
and they have not known my ways.”
11 Therefore I swore in my wrath,
“They shall not enter my rest.”

He still calls His people to enter His rest ("Today") even after they are in the land (by reminding them not to be like those who didn't enter into His rest).


----------



## Peairtach (May 1, 2011)

The Pharisaical rules about using electricity are connected to the passage about lighting fires on the Sabbath.



> You shall kindle no fire in all your dwelling places on the Sabbath day.(Ex 35:3, ESV)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 1, 2011)

A good article on gnat straining: Wired 12.11: The Geek Guide to Kosher Machines

The Pharaism that rejected the Messiah became Judaism after the destruction of the Temple. As the Old Covenant passed away with the destruction of the Temple, those who rejected its fulfillment cling to a form of righteousnes that falls short of the perfect righteousness that only the Son of God could fulfill.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (May 1, 2011)

Legalism is so silly.


----------



## jambo (May 1, 2011)

I know it is legalism taken to a farcical stage but no different to the legalism encountered by Jesus in his day. In actual fact most appliances could be set to "sabbath mode" the timer on our own cooker can be set up to 24 hours in advance whilst we can just switch the fridge light off by a control button inside the fridge. The toilet however might be a different matter...


----------



## BertMulder (May 1, 2011)

our gas range has such a setting.

It also used to be common for Jews to have a gentile boy, perhaps a neighbor, come into their home on the sabbath to kindle a fire.... guess he was not counted as a 'manservant'


----------



## torstar (May 1, 2011)

One colleague's wife would get angry and turn on all the TVs and radios full blast in the house, then leave, and he couldn't turn them off during this time.


----------

